
Intellij-Rust Rust Plugin for IntelliJ IDEA - adamnemecek
https://intellij-rust.github.io
======
CoffeeDregs
Great to see that one of the key contributors looks to be an employee at
JetBrains
([https://github.com/alexeykudinkin](https://github.com/alexeykudinkin)),
increasing the chance that this may already be or may grow to be an official
project.

~~~
foepys
The Erlang plugin for IntelliJ is also developed by a JetBrains employee. I'm
always very impressed how much passion the guys have for their product.

------
MichaelGG
Does the completion engine handle macros? So that:

    
    
      let x = vec![1]
      x.//auto complete here 
    

Will work? If it beats Emacs for Rust overall (I assume IntelliJ has full Vim
support) I'd definitely buy it.

~~~
macjohnmcc
I'm not a rust programmer but I installed the tools and the plugin to Intelij
(latest version) and when I typed the x. auto completion was not shown.

~~~
GeertVL
did you install Racer?
[https://github.com/phildawes/racer](https://github.com/phildawes/racer)

~~~
EugeneOZ
Racer is not required for this plugin.

------
p0nce
Apparently Eclipse has a great Rust plugin:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4qmr3t/state_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4qmr3t/state_of_rust_survey_2016/d4ugbr4)

------
akerro
How do I make autocomplete work? I installed the plugin, let it download and
install rust sources from zip, but no autocomplete suggestions work, even
after ctrl+space. Should it work out of box?

------
sushisource
I'm pumped. IntelliJ is a great IDE with a sufficient VIM plugin -- this will
be much better than dealing with a mishmash of plugins for VIM that usually
don't work on windows.

------
echelon
I can't wait to try this out. I'm already writing a ton of Rust in my free
time. When the tooling improves, I'm going to start advocating for it
everywhere.

------
winteriscoming
Just this Sunday, I was looking for an IDE that I could use to start
experimenting with Rust. Happened to find
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8182?pr=idea](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8182?pr=idea)
which is what got released more officially today. But I also then found this
on the Rust site [https://www.rust-lang.org/ides.html](https://www.rust-
lang.org/ides.html) which talks about lack of on-the-fly, quick compilation
support within the Rust compiler itself, a feature that's a major requirement
for IDEs. I haven't yet started using this plugin (plan to do over the
weekend), but I'm curious if this plugin supports on-the-fly compilation and
error detection.

